# Blackberry to iPhone



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been a long time user of Blackberry. I bought an iphone but all my contacts are in blackberry. What is the best way to transfer it over to my Macbook then sync to iphone? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi there,
I had a blackberry, sold it and got the iphone.
Do you currenty sync up your contacts on your iphone to MS Enterouge?

If you do, here is the steps I did:
1) Sync up your blackberry (using the blackberry desktop manager) with your MS Enterouge. 
2) Connect iphone to itunes, when the iphone is detected, change the settings in itunes to sync up your contacts from MS Enterouge. 

or

You can download the Blackberry desktop manager for Mac OSX, it's not an official blackberry application. If you do a quick google, you can find it. It's a beta app, but it was pretty stable for me. 

The app allows you to sync up the contacts on your bb to your addressbook in leopard/tiger. 

I used this method and it worked for me. 

Your iphone will now have the latest contacts from your blackberry.

I switched from bb to iphone and i'm glad i did it


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

Gamalen said:


> Hi there,
> I had a blackberry, sold it and got the iphone.
> Do you currenty sync up your contacts on your iphone to MS Outlook?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I still have access to my PC and outlook. I dont have itunes on the pc and i'm using itunes on mac. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

I changed my original post to include the mac osx bb desktop manager. Please review and see if that option works. 

Well, if you have access to your PC, you can put itunes on it. Sync it up with your iphone so it has the latest contacts.

Then hook up the iphone to your mac, merge the contact / address book through itunes. 

I've done this before with my itouch between my computer (mac) and my wifes computer (vista - ms outlook). I'm sure this method will work with the iphone as well. 

Just remember to merge the info and overwrite either the iphone or address book on mac.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

It may not be ideal, but The Missing Sync for Blackberry is a program that will sync your BB contacts to your Apple Contacts, and then presumably the iPhone can go from there. Missing Sync costs $40 though. There is a free one, can't remember what it's called, but I was never able to get it to work. Google around for Mac syncing with Blackberry and see what you can find.


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

Gamalen said:


> I changed my original post to include the mac osx bb desktop manager. Please review and see if that option works.
> 
> Well, if you have access to your PC, you can put itunes on it. Sync it up with your iphone so it has the latest contacts.
> 
> ...


How do I make sure the info is merged? I already spent some time cleaning up my address book. I synced it with gmail and also with my SIM card contacts. Thanks for the help. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## randallcraig (Jul 22, 2008)

*Notes and To-do's*

I'm also a long time BB user who absolutely wants to make the switch. However, there is another issue that hasn't received enough airplay - and that is the deal-killer for me: There is NO WAY to automatically sync Notes and To-do's between the iPhone and the computer. 

While I use Outlook 2007 on a PC, my investigation indicates that the inability to sync these items is also a problem on a Mac. 

(FYI, it can't be done through MobileMe, and it can't be done directly through iTunes. I'm just using Outlook to get mail from POP servers)

I know about the strategy of copying all of my notes into specially-named contacts, but this is an awful kludge, and doesn't address to-do lists.

I'll definitely get an iPhone, but only once it actually becomes a replacement for the BlackBerry.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

freefalls said:


> I've been a long time user of Blackberry. I bought an iphone but all my contacts are in blackberry. What is the best way to transfer it over to my Macbook then sync to iphone? Thanks!!!!


5 time BlackBerry owner here. If E-mail is very important to you, don't switch to the iPhone. Wait for the BlackBerry Thunder!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

uPhone said:


> 5 time BlackBerry owner here. If E-mail is very important to you, don't switch to the iPhone. Wait for the BlackBerry Thunder!


Why? I use e-mail on my iPhone and love it. I think e-mails looks a lot better on the iPhone too.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> Why? I use e-mail on my iPhone and love it. I think e-mails looks a lot better on the iPhone too.


Don't even get me started!! :lmao: 

Yes, the iPhone produces absolutely pretty emails. But have you ever owned a BlackBerry on the BIS network? You'd probably be willing to trade beauty for reliability. See my rant here from a few days ago:



> I'm sorry, I have to say this. I know I'll get flamed, being on an iPhone forum, but I have to let the world know. The iPhone is *no where near* a BlackBerry killer, all or one simple reason.
> 
> The mail application on the iPhone is abysmmal. Perhaps the *only* thing keeping it "up there" is the fact that yes, it is very pretty; it is nicely animated, looks like a real E-mail, has amazing attatchment support, and can handle special fonts/bold/underline/size etc. It's real HTML.
> 
> ...


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey uPhone, thanks for all the information. I had no idea as I've never owned a Blackberry. Yeah, from what you posted it looks like that is a better way for e-mails. Oh well, I already use .Mac for my website and stuff, so the MobileMe e-mail for me is fine. 
But I can understand how it might be a problem for others.


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> Hey uPhone, thanks for all the information. I had no idea as I've never owned a Blackberry. Yeah, from what you posted it looks like that is a better way for e-mails. Oh well, I already use .Mac for my website and stuff, so the MobileMe e-mail for me is fine.
> But I can understand how it might be a problem for others.


I use gmail as my primary email. I setup gmail on the iphone to fetch every 15min. It's not like blackberry, where you get it instantly. But I can wait 15minutes if that means that I can see everything in the email. With blackberry, you can just see text. If someone attaches an image, you are out of luck.

The only issue I have with iPhone is that I cannot send from a secondary email like you can from gmail web interface. Anyone has any ideas? Even if you go to safari and go to gmail url, you still can't do this.


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

The new iPhone 2.0 software can import contacts from SIM cards.


----------



## DavidOdin (Jan 13, 2014)

Follow the steps below:
1) Plug in Blackberry to computer
2) Run Blackberry desktop software
3) Choose which software to sync contacts with (Outlook, Address Book etc...)
4) Sync Blackberry to that software
5) Unplug Blackberry
6) Plug in iPhone....make sure that auto sync is turned off...
7) On INFO tab in iTunes....check sync contacts...use same program 
8) Sync iPhone..
9) iPhone will ask if you want to merge or replace data...select merge
It's gonna work.
You can also follow this tutorial.
How to Transfer Contacts from BlackBerry to iPhone


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

DavidOdin said:


> Follow the steps below:
> 1) Plug in Blackberry to computer
> 2) Run Blackberry desktop software
> 3) Choose which software to sync contacts with (Outlook, Address Book etc...)
> ...


Assuming he hasn't managed to move his contacts since 2008, he should be in great shape.


----------

